# Flounder At Lesner?!



## E7O (May 11, 2005)

Well I attached the below flounder fishing reports from another well known message board with the intent to see if anyone has had any luck at Lesner. I have yet to make my way out there and try it for myself....kind of waiting for others to test the water for me.

Anyway, here are the reports:

2 April -- Sorry for the delay, computer problems and thunderstorms. I was lucky enough to hitch a ride on the Blind Date with Stan, Rick, Reese, and Andrew. Ocean side of the CBBT, I don't know the mile markers, but closer to the third then the second. Color didn't matter, mainly drifted, but kicked her in and out when the tide was slack. No tight concentration, but pretty steady action. Nice way to start the season. Limit of flatties up to 5.5lbs

2 April -- Went out today with my normal fishing buddies David and Mike. We started the day at the 4th looking for togs in 40' and found a couple Mike had one that was around 18" and I got one 21". That was it for us there so we moved over towards the High Rise and David caught one more small fish. Not feeling to confident on the togs we decided to go target some flat ones and that turned out to be a good move. Went over the 8 mile marker and started catching immediately. We caught our limit of 18 flounder from 17" up to 24". What a great day to be on the water. Best day weather and fish wise I have had in a long time. Oh yeah caught a nice sunburn on my neck too! Can't wait to get back out there.

3 April -- Fished the VB/Ocean side of the first. Got there about 10:00 just as the bite shut off. The kids had a quick double on the first drift, one keeper @ 23". A few more shorts on minows and squid. Back to the dock by 1:30. Didn't fill the cooler but had fresh flat fish for dinner and the kids had fun. 

3 April -- Try squid on the end of your rig. I caught a 20 inch yesterday at the 3rd bend of CBBT yesterday within 25 minutes. Read my report "9 togs and a flounder"...Good luck beth 

4 Apriil -- Flounder at wachapreque
Fished a couple hours Sat and 6 or so on Sunday ended with 10 in the Box all real nice fish.We had 14 or so through backs. Not as good as some better then others. Headed back down Thursday for a couple of days.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Might get better answers in the boatin board since these all seem to be boaters catchin these fish,,, also the islands are a lil ways from lenser,,, if ya want a report 2 buddies fished there yesterday with no luck fished 3:30 till 8


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

ask gordy he should know!


----------



## E7O (May 11, 2005)

*Flounder*

It isn't really about using a boat as much as have the flounder started moving up to the Lesner area.

I just want to be able to catch them from shore. I don't know why this thread was moved.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Havn't seen the first flounder at the Lesner this year. All I have gotten are schoolies and shad. Should be soon though.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

2oz with a 6" trailer...under...inside ...outsisde...even the flats in the day...they are there...


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

rattler said:


> 2oz with a 6" trailer...under...inside ...outsisde...even the flats in the day...they are there...



Hey man u cant post surf reports on the boating board!  

This need to moved back to the VA board  

Thanks for the iNfo rattler


----------

